# G0602 compound rest removal



## AIrlineRefueler (Jan 18, 2017)

Ok new guy here I am finally setting up and cleaning my grizzly g0602 that I bought back in 2007 , life has been to busy and now I`m kinda caught up. I am trying to remove the compound rest to readjust the backlash on the cross slide and to clean all this hardened cosmoline off everything. Manual seems extremely vague at best and parts diagrams are not very clear. Do I just need to remove the two hold down nuts or is it held on from under the cross slide too. I have learned a lot reading every ones posts and hope to learn more. Aaron


----------



## cookj320 (Jan 18, 2017)

Just the two nuts is all.....


----------



## tweinke (Jan 18, 2017)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## AIrlineRefueler (Jan 18, 2017)

cookj320 said:


> Just the two nuts is all.....


Thank You my wife said I should have made my sign in name procrastinator since I waited so many years to set my lathe up. I guess all that cosmoline after sitting so long is glueing stuff together hard. Took me two good strap wrenches and a few days of soaking with wd40 to get the chuck off , but its all coming together now and almost ready to run .Aaron


----------

